# Nintendo controller stuttering



## fonz (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm trying to play old SNES games on FreeBSD (9.0), using an original Nintendo controller and a USB adapter for it. The controller is recognised as uhid0 and detected by zsnes. But all controller inputs are echoed 2 or 3 times. As a result, gameplay is jerky and pretty much impossible. Any thoughts? I've tried the controller with Windows and Linux (both with zsnes, too) and it works properly there.

Fonz


----------

